# thickness planer



## vegeta (Mar 10, 2009)

good buy i have had by 734 for a year now you are corect very good unit


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

I haved this one as well as my father who has ran 20,000 or so board feet through his in the past yrs… We both love this thing! Mine had done 35 End Grain Cutting boards so far along with other things and I smile everytime I use it. Enjoy….


----------



## ZeroThreeQuarter (Jan 11, 2010)

thanks to this review I decided to go with the Dewalt, found a 735 on craigslist for $300! jumped all over it. Tested it first, was in near perfect condition. The guy had used it a few times only. Thanks for the review!


----------



## tinbender1966 (Oct 21, 2009)

I got one too, out of the box it worked great. I do not know what I did with out one


----------



## Geedubs (Jul 23, 2009)

I just purchased this planer as well. Got it for $327 with free shipping from MaxTool online. The planer arrived this week and I have just set it up…and can hardly wait to use it. Thanks for the review UncleSnail. I ALWAYS look at LJ reviews before buying. They are a great source of information!


----------

